# All by myself or what?!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are there any other females on this guitar forum besides myself?

It seems that we are a rare commodity. On the last guitar forum I was on there was only 4 or 5 if I remember correctly. 

It's good to see things from a female's perspective! 

Right? lol


I know, I know! If us women didn't whine, bitch and complain we'd explode! lmao


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, not a whole lot of that here--NOT!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can anyone name another female here?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If not, you should clean up on awards night.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There was another woman that used to post quite regularly. 

IIRC she lived in the Caledon/Orangeville area and was mainly an acoustic guitarist. Unfortunately, I can't remember her GC forum "name". I'm not sure that I/we ever knew her actual name. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay thanks for the heads up~ I like hanging out with the guys anyhow! Most women I know are a little catty and bitchy anyways! I work with an all women crew at work! The drama is just so overwhelming. I am not a girly girl!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Meredith posted in the New Users forum right after I joined but hasn't posted since.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?67141-Hey-from-musician-and-luthier-in-Vancouver


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There is a female on here goes by the GC name "Kat" she teaches guitar and plays.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, there are a few but they don't post very often. I believe there was one gal who a short while ago joined that was from Guelph.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> ....
> It's good to see things from a female's perspective!
> 
> Right? lol....


Well if you're a woman then yes. I prefer to see things mostly from my perspective and then from anyone else's perspective when called for. To better understand. Make sense?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, there's certainly another female on the site. She's a lurky tirekicker who is a bit irritating in the way she inquires about for sale items. 

Since this is a forum, and not kijiji, I answer all my pm's. It may as well be kijiji to her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

greco said:


> There was another woman that used to post quite regularly.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


starbuck50. then changed to starbuck.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Starbuck and Kat are the two significant contributors that I remember - haven't seen anything from either of them lately...

but yeah, there aren't many of you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things that happens when the demographics of a forum become homogenous, is that people begin to treat it as their social group. That's no criticism, whatsoever, but what it tends to result in is that persons outside of that key demographic become less frequent participants. Or rather, those WITHIN the key demographic participate even more, but those outside of it...don't, no matter how long they've been attached to it. I find that gear-heavy forums tend to be more of a sausage-fest in general. I will note, as an aside, that disciplines like engineering can often *attract* women, by virtue of the subject matter alone, but the culture within tends to result in many of those same women drifting away to other matters.

Some women prefer to maintain agender-neutral presence, if only to avoid creeps - and use of handles facilitates that -so there may well be more women here than we know of. I'd prefer to have more, partly for purposes of fairness and added perspective, but also because they tend to have a civilizing effect on the level of discourse. It is all too easy for even the most literate and articulate of use to suddenly turn into 12 year-olds, given the right push.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll will admit though, that I've been a lesbian all my life.
There .. it's out now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Well if you're a woman then yes. I prefer to see things mostly from my perspective and then from anyone else's perspective when called for. To better understand. Make sense?


I would agree with you! Sometimes seeing things through another's eyes gives you a different perspective regardless of sex, age or color. I didn't mean to play my female card! Sorry!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> One of the things that happens when the demographics of a forum become homogenous, is that people begin to treat it as their social group. That's no criticism, whatsoever, but what it tends to result in is that persons outside of that key demographic become less frequent participants. Or rather, those WITHIN the key demographic participate even more, but those outside of it...don't, no matter how long they've been attached to it. I find that gear-heavy forums tend to be more of a sausage-fest in general. I will note, as an aside, that disciplines like engineering can often *attract* women, by virtue of the subject matter alone, but the culture within tends to result in many of those same women drifting away to other matters.
> 
> Some women prefer to maintain agender-neutral presence, if only to avoid creeps - and use of handles facilitates that -so there may well be more women here than we know of. I'd prefer to have more, partly for purposes of fairness and added perspective, but also because they tend to have a civilizing effect on the level of discourse. It is all too easy for even the most literate and articulate of use to suddenly turn into 12 year-olds, given the right push.



What a very observant and astute answer!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'd like to think that six decades of mingling amongst humans and observing them has yielded a few insights.

But, as every grant proposal concludes: more research is needed. :smile-new:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Hello walls, (Hello, hello.)
How'd things go for you today?
Don't you miss her.
Since she up and walked away?
And I'll bet you dread to spend another lonely night with me,
But lonely walls, I'll keep you company..." 
[Faron Young]

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I'll will admit though, that I've been a lesbian all my life.
> There .. it's out now.


I _*knew*_ it!!! :sSig_busted:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> I _*knew*_ it!!! :sSig_busted:


How you knew it is the question...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> How you knew it is the question...


Got ya thinking now, huh? :smile-new:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Knawing on carpet doesn't make you one Laristotle. Sorry.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola, all I can say is I hope you stay with us. If you had a few woman that were regular contributors, likely a few more would join. That would be good all around for men and women as it would give a wider perspective.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, all I can say is I hope you stay with us. If you had a few woman that were regular contributors, likely a few more would join. That would be good all around for men and women as it would give a wider perspective.


I intend to stay! It's nice to hang out with a bunch of like minded! So far, so good! I like the fact that there are more mature players on this forum. There were a few narcissists on my last forum and I couldn't tolerate their holier than thou attitude! I am not one to take a back seat to anyone or anything. I think the word tenacious describes me perfectly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> I intend to stay! It's nice to hang out with a bunch of like minded! So far, so good! I like the fact that there are more mature players on this forum. There were a few narcissists on my last forum and I couldn't tolerate their holier than thou attitude! I am not one to take a back seat to anyone or anything. I think the word tenacious describes me perfectly.



I have many musician friends who are women and/or bandmates. One regular singer, another regular fiddle player, a couple of occasional singers and pianists. Hanging with musicians is life sustaining, endearing, and great fellowship, regardless of gender. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I intend to stay! It's nice to hang out with a bunch of like minded! So far, so good! I like the fact that there are more mature players on this forum. There were a few narcissists on my last forum and I couldn't tolerate their holier than thou attitude! I am not one to take a back seat to anyone or anything. I think the word tenacious describes me perfectly.


Glad to hear it, however, please don't mix me up with the _"more mature players"_. I am definitely a work in progress as my dear wife reminds me from time to time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not may females on this particular sausage party. You and Starbuck are the only ones I remember. Hopefully you'll feel comfortable posting here. Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

and that is entirely up to us, gentlemen.
welcome to our community Lola.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Starbuck and Kat are the two significant contributors that I remember ......


Yes...those are the forum names that I couldn't remember. Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was in another forum and recommended GC to a female member who was having some issues with other members of that forum, not sure if it was you but now I wonder if she actually signed up in here. In any case, welcome to one of the best guitar forums on the web.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chito said:


> I was in another forum and recommended GC to a female member who was having some issues with other members of that forum, not sure if it was you but now I wonder if she actually signed up in here. In any case, welcome to one of the best guitar forums on the web.


Lola name dropped - it was you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Lola name dropped - it was you.


Ahhh... thanks for the confirm.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation Chito! I am not use to the forum format. Will have to learn how to adapt!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny how people can just disappear and it's not noticed. I'd forgotten all about Starbuck. She made some great contributions here and all of a sudden I'm missing her. Please feel free to make your mark Lola - your perspective is needed.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Only ever chatted with a handful of identified woman and guitar forums. I think they aren't very common and typically keep it low key they key swarmed by males soon as they're discovered.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

"Met her in a club down in old Soho..." Your perspective is welcome, I just don't see what a woman's perspective would be on a forum like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> "Met her in a club down in old Soho..."


You know that song is about a man, right?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe there isn't many woman on the forums because there too busy practicing to show all us overly chatty males up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> "Met her in a club down in old Soho..." Your perspective is welcome, I just don't see what a woman's perspective would be on a forum like this.


If people are duking it out over string brands, preferred Big MUff Pi clones, or which make of EL34s sounds better, I think you're quite correct that the gender perspective would likely be invisible. On the other hand, there is a great deal here where the perspective a person is coming from would be interesting, or at least shape what they say. Certainly most topics in "The Pub" section (including _In Memorium_s that are more important or noteworthy to some folks than to others), and probably anything having to do with learning and theory, might conceivably have different perspectives.

I guess think of it this way: if there was any part of this overall forum that you thought might have different viewpoints presented, depending on whether one was a parent or not, or whether one was under 25 vs over 55, then the chances are pretty good that male and female viewpoints might also be different (though they are entirely at liberty to converge).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As a guitar teacher who has taught both males and females, I can tell you that, in general, women approach the guitar very differently than men.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Chito! I am not use to the forum format. Will have to learn how to adapt!


You're welcome! You'll enjoy it here


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2014)

bw66 said:


> As a guitar teacher who has taught both males and females, I can tell you that, in general, women approach the guitar very differently than men.


Because we are different.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Because we are different.


ROTFLMAO!! Is that how we really think!

- - - Updated - - -

Mission Impossible theme playing in the background! I should of stayed incognito! I should of flown under the wire if you know what I mean! Maybe I should of stayed neutral gender and not picked such a feminine username for myself.


----------

